# Abeka Homeschool book sets for sale!



## 2doordad (Aug 28, 2010)

*Abeka God's Gift of Language C grade 6*(pub 1990) includes Teacher book, student text book, student tests, and tests key asking $ 30 for set includes media mail shipping

*Abeka God's Gift of Language A grade 4 (2nd edition 1998)* includes test booklet and key. Asking $10 includes media mail shipping

*Abeka Investigating God's World(Science) grd 5(1990 ed*) includes: Teacher book, student text, student quiz, quiz key, comprehension check key, student test, test key, and teacher/curriculum book $30 for set includes media mail shipping.

*Abeka Enjoying Good Health grade 5(*1990 ed) includes: teacher book, student text book, student test book, test key. $25 includes shipping

*Abeka Choosing Good Health grade 6(*1991 ed) includes: teacher book, student text, student test, and test key. $25 includes shipping

*Abeka Spelling & Poetry grade 3* (3rd ed 1997) includes teacher book and student text book. asking $15 includes shipping

*Bob Jones Heritage Studies 1(grade 1 sec ed. 1996*) student text book asking $5 
*
Abeka Language 3 (3rd ed 1996)* for grade 3 includes teacher book, student text, student tests, and test key. asking $30

*Abeka Arithmetic 2(grade 2 1994 ed)* includes teacher book, student text(pgs 1-26 missing) pgs 27-48 are loose in book, but the rest of the book is intact and unmarked-good condition other than missing and loose pgs), tests & Speed Drills(pgs 1-8 are loose in book, but not marked on, missing pg.11 &12), Student tests and speed drill key, and Teacher Curriculum book(some highlighting) asking $35 includes shipping

*History of the World(Abeka-grd.7 3rd ed(1995) *asking $5 

We are using a different curriculum this year so I'm trying to clean out my Homeschool cabinet this year. Hope these books can help complete somebody's curriculum program this year. Please PM if interested in any of these books. Thanks and have a great day!

Misty


----------

